# La prima pietra miliare di Alex Murphy!



## Jana337

*Alex 

*parlava pochissimo l'italiano quando si è iscritto alla fine dell'anno scorso.

 Ed anche il suo inglese lasciava molto a desiderare. 

Comunque è diventato *la fonte dell'orgoglio collettivo* del forum italiano.

Ci stupisce la sua passione per la lingua bella.

* Bravo, Alex!  *​


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Alex!


----------



## TimLA

Congratulazioni mille volte al *grande* Alex dall'altra parte dello stagno!!

Saluti al Ben Grande!! 

Tim


----------



## mimitabby

Congratulazioni!

1000 happens so fast!


----------



## lsp

*Welcome Back and Congratulations, Alex! *I hope you had a wonderful, event-filled summer (if there's a blog or pictures out there, please let us know)! 
- L


----------



## combustion

CONGRATULAZIONIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!
cecilia


----------



## Alxmrphi

Wow! I didn't know this was here, I don't even check most other boards, I wouldn't have even known it was here without Jana's PM!
Aww I feel so special, let me upload some of the pictures I took in Italy and I will post the link here..

*BIG CHEESY GRIN*

 - Alex.


----------



## Saoul

Che strano! Sono in ritardo! Non mi succede mai!   

*C O N G R A T U L A Z I O N I   A L E X !
*


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Alex.
​


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ok, I created a photobucket album with some pics from my trip (Other people have the majority, so I only have a few , well, for now, I will get the rest soon..

here are Pictures Of My Trip...

1) Bryan Adams outside the Colosseum
2) Me shaking hands with a Lion in Munich
3) Juliet's house + Balcony
4) Juliet's tomb
5) Tomb of the Popes, John Paul II's grave
6) The crater of Mt Vesuvius
7) Vatican city
8) Where Julius Caesar was cremated (I'm big on Roman History )
9) Me + amici in the Colosseum
10) Me at the top of Vesuvius
11) Us walking to the top on the path
12) Trevi fountain (We had a water fight there, I pushed my friend in, hehe)
13) Torre pendante
14) Sagrada Familiara (Barcelona) wow!
15) Us sitting on a gondola jetty in Venice, under thunder and lightning
16) Me dipping my face in the Ice Cold water in the Louvre, so hot that day!
17) Not sure what this is, anyone else know? 

Enjoy!


----------



## Alfry

Complimenti Alex, keep it up.


----------



## lsp

Great photos, thanks for posting. But the big question... how did you do with your Italian (after all _y*our*_ hard work  )?!


----------



## lsp

moodywop said:
			
		

> Lsp, you naughty thing!
> 
> No, the big question is how he did with the _ragazze! _


And _*I'm*_ naughty??!  At least I'm in good company!


----------



## Alxmrphi

hahah I wouldn't have noticed that!!! Thanks moodywop, moderate all my posts from now on..

When I was in other countries, we met psycho crazy people, It REALLY is the norm, because they are the only ones who approach you, we met a psycho Irish guy in Madrid, a psycho eyed guy from Lyon, one from Prague, one from Switzerland, quite a few in Spain (mainly Barcelona) were we would all end up chatting, trying to use the basics of language we haven't been learning.. the others knew a TINY bit of French, I can speak slightly ok Spanish, which helped us a bit, for all the basic phrases etc.

The weird thing was, in Italy, where we spent the longest in one country, was the only place we didn't meet a random psycho, so I couldn't use the "How many brothers and sisters do you have" kind of chat..

I spoke quite a lot of Italian, not a lot I understood back, but we had to get to Camping Tiber (A campsite on the River Tiber/Tevere [as Jana tells me you Italians call it]) and the stupid Roman metros stop at 9pm and we arrived at 12:30am (yes, pitch black time) and I had to ask this guy Roberto, and............... I am terrible at speaking and listening, and I was pre-empting me not understanding anything he would say, but we spoke for about 5 mins, ALL IN ITALIAN, THAT IS A HELL HELL LONG TIME, especially for me, and I understood about 85% of what he said, asking what trams and trains to get.. and the guys who worked in the bus station presumed we were English, and I said something like "Allora, capisco quello che dite, ma abbiamo bisogno di sapere dove sono i pullmon per andare a "Camping Tiber", se dobbiamo prendere il tram MA2, poi dove schendiamo", and the guy said to me "Aspettate, ma parli italiano!" - This is after me and Heather (a girl I was traveling with) tried so vainly to ask questions in English, and he said it like he thought I was taking the piss, and I spoke Italian all along, which made me grin..

Besides asking for directions or "il bancomat", I never really had a good chat with an Italian who would sit and get drunk with us, which seemed to be the norm everywhere we went.

It definitely inspired me to be incredibly prepared for the next time I go back (whenever that is) so I have to really REALLY work on it.

I can guess I have made a lot of spelling errors in this post, I am drunk , I have been drinking (diluted) 95% alcool that all of us know that we can only get from Milan, it's meant for preserving fruit, but it is quite quite strong too. I saw it in Rome and nowhere else, and we haunted liquor shops.

I will try and stick some more pictures up.


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> stupid (_must_ we?  ) Roman metros stop at 9pm


La metropolitana a Roma sia Linea A che Linea B e' in servizio dalle ore 05,30 alle ore 23,30.


----------



## Jana337

Alex, may I remind you that this is not a chat forum?  

Please have fun but do not exaggerate. 

Jana


----------



## Alxmrphi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Alex, may I remind you that this is not a chat forum?
> 
> Please have fun but do not exaggerate.
> 
> Jana



True, but it also isn't a forum with a direct educational purpose either, so I thought we could be a bit more lenient.
As the the metro thing, I could of course be wrong, we met an American mUm and daughter , who drove us around the outskirts of Rome trying to find this camping place, they'd lived in Rome for 3 years and the mUm was the one who told us the metros stopped at 9pm, hmm, then again, she drives...


----------



## Elisa68

Bravissimo Alex e congratulazioni!


----------



## shamblesuk

Well done Alex, funny I pictures you with a tash and curly hair (unless you shaved them off special). Where DID I get that image from, I wonder! Here's to the next 1,000.

Lee


----------



## ElaineG

Meglio tardi che mai.  Alex, il tuo progresso in italiano mi ha dato molto piacere quest'anno.  Non posso credere che stia lo stesso ragazzo che mi ha dato tanti mal di testa al inizio 

Continua il buon lavoro (e i bei viaggi)!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulazioni, Alex -- *Bravissimo*!

Elisabetta


----------



## heidita

Alex, I don't see you ever so frequently but we sometimes meet on English only, and you are always of great help.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thank you! I might pop in more frequently then


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATS, ALEX !!!*​


----------



## Moogey

Congratulations Alex! Sorry for being late  Keep up the good work!


----------

